# Fast Track Repeal The XVII Amendment



## Flanders (Feb 13, 2017)

*Democrat senators are slow-walking the confirmation process. They get away with it because of the:*

*XVII  Amendment*​
The Senate of the United States shall be composed of two Senators from each state, elected by the people thereof, for six years; and each Senator shall have one vote. The electors in each state shall have the qualifications requisite for electors of the most numerous branch of the state legislatures.​
*Consider how many state legislators would dare send today’s Democrat senators to the Senate in the manner the Founding Fathers intended: *

*(ORIGINAL)
Article 1 Section 3*​
The Senate of the United States shall be composed of two Senators from each State, chosen by the Legislature thereof, for six Years; and each Senator shall have one Vote.​
*In addition to long-term employment elected state officials can avoid responsibilities for every act of treason committed in the Senate because “the people” elect U.S. Senators. Had the  XVII Amendment never been IMPLEMENTED state legislators would get the blame for everything their senators do. As it stands now, “the people” are blamed for every betrayal committed by that nest of traitors.*

*Incidentally, I highlighted the word implemented because the XVII Amendment was IMPLEMENTED but NEVER RATIFIED: *

36 STATES DID NOT RATIFY 17TH AMENDMENT - WHAT WILL STATES DO?
   By: Devvy
   January 16, 2012

Devvy Kidd -- 36 States Did Not Ratify 17th Amendment - What Will States Do?​
*Finally, the 17th  Amendment has to be repealed as though it had been ratified. Think about that scenario for a while.*


----------



## Flanders (Feb 13, 2017)

*This article in favor of 17th Amendment does not mention the main reasons for repeal:*

The Huffington Post
   The War Against the 17th Amendment
   04/25/2016 02:41 pm ET
   Max J. Skidmore

The War Against the 17th Amendment | The Huffington Post​
*1. Long-serving senators. (Skidmore actually turns William Fulbright and  Edward Kennedy into a plus.)

2. Eliminating corruption in the Senate was the XVII Amendment’s main selling. In fact, the 17th gave the country the worst of all worlds.

NOTE: The XVII Amendment creates multimillionaires faster than all of the state lotteries combined.

Questions:

1. Does anyone know how many senators became multimillionaires while serving in Senate before 1913?

2. How many senators became super rich on tax dollars after 1913; especially in the past four decades?

3. How many senators went to high paying jobs in the corporations they legislated for after they left the Senate before 1913?

4. How many senators were working for lobbyists instead of their respective states before 1913?     

5. How many senators would have voted for the United Nations before 1913?  (Think League of Nations in 1919.)

Incidentally, I said this in 2005 on another board:*

Arianna Huffington decided to engage in a bit of noblesse oblige.  She, of the carrot-top, is establishing a Web site for the rich and famous. You can find all of the information in the article at the following link:​
A Boldface Name Invites Others to Blog With Her
       By KATHARINE Q. SEELYEAPRIL 25, 2005

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/04/25/technology/a-boldface-name-invites-others-to-blog-with-her.html​
I think the Redhead’s idea is a good one.  God and Arianna willing, there will be some famous right-wing conspirators prowling the blogosphere along with the Lefties.  The article says: “. . . the site is likely to start as a watering hole for liberals.”  I made a note on my calendar to check the Web site for a few days looking for —— heretofore silent —— conservative voices rather than conservative journalists.  I read them elsewhere.  Huffington Post is due to go online on May 9 at:​
www.huffingtonpost.com

   I do not plan on reading anything written by the southpaws.  I do not read professional journalists of a liberal persuasion now; so I cannot see any reason to give professional liberals any of my time irrespective of their celebrity and fortunes.  Besides, I am laying ten to one that they will only rehash the liberal gospel anyway. Should anyone on the Left say something political that I never heard before, I will hear about it one way or another without reading so much standard liberal copy. Why eat so many leftovers when you do not have to?

   The article I linked says that Walter Cronkite plans to contribute.  Now you know there is not a snowball’s chance I will read anything he has to say.  (_Oh my God, I just had a frightening thought: Cronkite acquiring the title: The Most Trusted Man in the Blogosphere.)_​
*p.s. If I remember correctly, I signed up for e-mail articles because I thought a few true conservatives would be included. After the Huffington Post opened for business it took all of three days before I told Carrot-Top to remove my name from her e-mail list.*


----------



## TWinTX (Feb 13, 2017)

Flanders said:


> *Democrat senators are slow-walking the confirmation process. They get away with it because of the:*
> 
> *XVII  Amendment*​
> The Senate of the United States shall be composed of two Senators from each state, elected by the people thereof, for six years; and each Senator shall have one vote. The electors in each state shall have the qualifications requisite for electors of the most numerous branch of the state legislatures.​
> ...


the 17th amendment WAS ratified on 4/18/1913.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 13, 2017)

TWinTX said:


> the 17th amendment WAS ratified on 4/18/1913.


*To TWinTX: Do some research. Begin here: *

National Archives
Seventeenth Amendment
   By: Devvy Kidd
March 2010

Devvy Kidd -- National Archives — The Seventeenth Amendment — March, 2010​


----------



## TWinTX (Feb 13, 2017)

Flanders said:


> TWinTX said:
> 
> 
> > the 17th amendment WAS ratified on 4/18/1913.
> ...


Read the article.  Saying that the 17th amendment was not ratified is akin to saying West Virginia is not a state.  I do not share you faith in Davvy Kidd.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Feb 13, 2017)

Regardless, the 17th Amendment should be junked.

We'd then be rid of career jackasses like McCain, Graham, Collins, McConnell, Schumer, Feinstein, and the rest of those progressive elitist scumbuckets.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 13, 2017)

TWinTX said:


> I do not share you faith in Davvy Kidd.


*To TWinTx: She is only the tip of the spear. Not everybody wants to fight a century old ratification battle, but a growing number want the 17th repealed. A lot more than 20 years ago in part to Devvy Kidd & Company.*


AnCap'n_Murica said:


> We'd then be rid of career jackasses like McCain, Graham, Collins, McConnell, Schumer, Feinstein, and the rest of those progressive elitist scumbuckets.


*To AnCap’n_Murica: Let’s not forget Leahy, Durbin, and Barbara  Boxer’s replacement before she gets started:*

At a confirmation hearing for President-elect Donald Trump’s CIA director nominee, newly minted Sen. Kamala Harris (D-Calif.) focused on what’s really important in the world of intelligence gathering: global warming.​
Freshperson senator Kamala Harris grills CIA nominee over … wait for it … climate change
           By Matthew Vadum
           January 15, 2017

Freshperson senator Kamala Harris grills CIA nominee over … wait for it … climate change​


----------



## IResist (Apr 24, 2017)

The 17th Amendment gives power to the people. I'd like to see it stay.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 24, 2017)

The 17rh should go. It was never intended that the people elect the Senators.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 24, 2017)

IResist said:


> The 17th Amendment gives power to the people. I'd like to see it stay.



The Senate wasn't created to represent the people. It was created to represent the states. The house of representatives is for the people


----------



## IResist (Apr 24, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> > The 17th Amendment gives power to the people. I'd like to see it stay.
> ...



Except the states are the people. When you serve the state in the Senate, you serve all of the people in said state.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 24, 2017)

IResist said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > IResist said:
> ...



The Senate is most certainly not representing the people. They are representing special interests.

By passing the 17th amendment they essentially did away with the balance of powers between the states and the federal government. All of these unfunded mandates that have been handed down over the years to the states, like No Child Left Behind, for example, would have never seen the light of day if the Senate was still appointed by the states and not elected by the people


----------



## IResist (Apr 24, 2017)

I would also say then that the House represents special interests, too, not really the people.

I believe in government of the people, by the people, for the people. That's why I support the 17th Amendment.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> I believe in government of the people, by the people, for the people. That's why I support the 17th Amendment.



That's an oxymoron


----------



## IResist (Apr 25, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> > I believe in government of the people, by the people, for the people. That's why I support the 17th Amendment.
> ...



With all of the powers and importance the Senate has, I know I want a voice in who should be a Senator. Thankfully with the 17th Amendment, I have that.


----------



## Flanders (Apr 25, 2017)

IResist said:


> With all of the powers and importance the Senate has, I know I want a voice in who should be a Senator. Thankfully with the 17th Amendment, I have that.


*To IResist: Do you really think you know more about governing than did James Madison and Thomas Jefferson?*


----------



## IResist (Apr 25, 2017)

I am not saying I do but that I am thankful this country has moved forward from the time of the Founders as well. I'm glad I have the right to vote in Senate elections.


----------



## Flanders (Apr 26, 2017)

IResist said:


> I'm glad I have the right to vote in Senate elections.


*To IResist: And people like you did such a good job of electing a nest of traitors! Mencken surely had U.S. Senators in mind when he said: *

Democracy is a pathetic belief in the collective wisdom of individual ignorance. _H. L. Mencken_​
*Any one of these few examples is reason enough to repeal the XVII Amendment: Ted Kennedy, Barack Obama, Joe Biden, John Kerry, Hillary Clinton, William Fulbright, Harry Reid, Carl Levin, Barbara Boxer, Richard Durbin, Patrick Leahy, Diane Feinstein, and so on. I leave it to you to list the Republicans.*

*Note that the best senators like Jeff Sessions would have been appointed by their state legislatures time after without media influence; whereas, idiots reelect long-serving senators time after time because of media influence.

Incidentally, repealing the XVI Amendment would see a lot more senators loyal to this country in addition to eliminating a large chunk of media's tax dollar income:  *

100 senators run for election over 6 years —— 435 representatives run every two years. Winners AND LOSERS advertise. That amounts to television raking in roughly 100 billion advertising dollars every six years. That does not include the money television gets from state and local elections. My best guesstimate says that television pockets a TRILLION political advertising dollars every 10 years.  And they get it for doing nothing more than sell the filth in government. Had a majority of Americans purchased medicine as poisonous as the Clintons, and the Chicago sewer rat, the parasites in television would be the only ones still alive. 

   Incidentally, a substantial chunk of political advertising money is spent on presidential elections. In addition to political ads, ask yourself “Who the hell is paying for all of the political campaign bullshit filling up the air time in-between product advertising?”​ 
Break It Off In Cookie Cutters


----------



## IResist (Apr 26, 2017)

Flanders said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad I have the right to vote in Senate elections.
> ...



I propose keeping the 17th Amendment and just imposing term limits.


----------



## Flanders (Jun 8, 2017)

*MOTOR MOUTH UPDATE*​


Flanders said:


> Freshperson senator Kamala Harris grills CIA nominee over … wait for it … climate change


*The fake Indian better watch her back. Kamala has her eye on the nomination in 2020: *

Burr Suspends Kamala Harris During Senate Intel Hearing
Amber Athey
1:01 PM 06/07/2017

GOP Senator Ruthlessly Shuts Up His Dem Colleague During Senate Intel Hearing [VIDEO]​


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 11, 2017)

Flanders said:


> *MOTOR MOUTH UPDATE*​
> 
> 
> Flanders said:
> ...




We've seen this before. Its how Repubs get their way.

And idiot RWNJ traitors ^^^ love it.

"fake Indian"

This is more of why I don't bother with Flanders but I'm sure that he/she is rejoicing now that the Rs are ridding us of that pesky Consumer Protection law. 

You people are just plain stupid.


----------



## Flanders (Jun 20, 2017)

Flanders said:


> The fake Indian better watch her back. Kamala has her eye on the nomination in 2020:


*The 1927 NY Yankees had Murderers’ Row. The 2020 Democrats have Morons’ Row:*





New Poll Result: Biden Tops the List of Democratic Candidates for 2020 Presidency
   By Haotian (Matt) Mai
   19 hours ago

New Poll Result: Biden Tops the List of Democratic Candidates for 2020 Presidency​


----------



## Flanders (Jun 29, 2017)

Flanders said:


> Fast Track Repeal The XVII Amendment


*I would make an exception in Senator Harris’ case. Should she become a long-serving senator she would bring a new meaning to the phrase: “The gift that never stops giving.” *

Ironically, Kamala Harris, now a U.S. Senator, tweeted last week about the Trump administration’s health care bill to repeal Obamacare, complaining it removes federal funding for abortion provider Planned Parenthood.​
US Sen. Kamala Harris, Dems, Abuse Offices for Witch-Hunt of Investigative Journalists
           By Katy Grimes
           June 29, 2017

US Sen. Kamala Harris, Dems, Abuse Offices for Witch-Hunt of Investigative Journalists​


----------

